# www.yahoomail.com not opening but through proxy it is opening



## paroh (Aug 29, 2009)

www.yahoomail.com is not  opening but through proxy it is opening 
Please check this out and reply back


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 29, 2009)

try mail.yahoo.com
yesterday i was checking my mail on yahoo and norton alerted me that its phising site strange!!!!


----------



## Krow (Aug 29, 2009)

Scan PC for viruses/malware/adware, just to be sure.


----------



## nid_xperts (Sep 7, 2009)

paroh said:


> www.yahoomail.com is not  opening but through proxy it is opening
> Please check this out and reply back


Hi  experts,

My issue is different.In yahoo chat room when i try 2 broadcast some  music some one's grabs the  mic and i can not control over audio.

Think there comes some software to build audio control supermacy.

Wot u guys  say!Is there anybody  there!!!


----------



## paroh (Sep 8, 2009)

The problem is resolved after two days. I done a tracert to www.yahoomail.com and the server of reliance is failing in the route at meerut but now they rer-route the traffic from vsnl


----------

